# Do you use a brake or ratcheting winch?



## Butthead (Jul 11, 2012)

I realize that traditionally most boat trailers come with ratcheting winches, but does anyone use a brake winch on their trailer?

For those that use a brake winch, do you like it better and why?


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 16, 2012)

Not too many using a brake winch it seems. Mine is ratcheting, seems to make more sense to me than a brake.
Tim


----------



## Butthead (Jul 16, 2012)

I kind of figured. 

I got my hands on a very nice SeaSense brake winch but wasn't sure if it would be a good idea to switch it out for my "sometimes slightly annoying" ratcheting winch. I've never used a brake winch before and didn't want to go through the hastle of swapping it out only to find I dislike it.

So does someone want to buy a brake winch? Ha-ha-ha.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine on my 16 foot boat is brake & ratchet. #-o


----------



## Butthead (Jul 17, 2012)

crazymanme2 said:


> Mine on my 16 foot boat is brake & ratchet. #-o



So do you like it, or is it a hastle?

Is there a lot of resistance when pulling out the strap/cable to drop the boat in the water?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 17, 2012)

The strap pulls out normally.You hook the clicker back & pull out your strap.I love it =D>


----------



## novaman (Jul 22, 2012)

If You would be so kind to post a pic, I for one have never seen a boat winch with a brake system, only rachet styles. Thanks in advance


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a ratcheting winch with a steel cable instead of a strap for my jon boat and I actually like it more than my ratcheting winch with a strap for my SeaPro


----------



## Butthead (Jul 23, 2012)

novaman said:


> If You would be so kind to post a pic, I for one have never seen a boat winch with a brake system, only rachet styles. Thanks in advance



Here's the one I got:
https://www.amazon.com/Seasense-Bra...43051864&sr=1-2&keywords=seasense+brake+winch


----------

